# Giant Power Pro Power Meter!?!?



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

https://www.giant-bicycles.com/global/showcase/powerpro

Giant is now in the power meter business?!? Curious that I haven't seen reviews of this power meter sprinkled across every cycling web site yet. 

What's the deal... is it only for Giant bikes? The web site says, "Power for All"... does that mean it will be affordable for normal humans who have to work for a living?


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Looks nice, and also looks like a Pioneer PM with wireless charging instead of needing batteries replaced. I like new PM options, helps keep pricing competitive.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

power meters are becoming commodity fast. I think a lot of folks into power are waiting for the Shimano one, at least I am curious about the Shimano one more than anything else out there


----------



## OldZaskar (Jul 1, 2009)

@aclinjury - yeah, I would not want to own stock in SRM. It used to be, if you wanted a very accurate PM, that was the only option. But at $3,000, it was (is) far from mainstream. 

I love (!) that so many companies are getting into the power meter market - only gonna make'em better and cheaper. 

My first thought with the Giant power meter was "Wow... they took a pretty big bite out of that crank arm to make room for the battery... I wonder if that arm is as stiff as a stock arm?"


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

the Pioneer left pod is pretty big too, maybe that's why the battery door is rock solid. I wonder who's Giant's partner in this? Could it be Pioneer?


----------



## eriku16 (Jul 27, 2011)

Pioneer


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

OldZaskar said:


> My first thought with the Giant power meter was "Wow... they took a pretty big bite out of that crank arm to make room for the battery... I wonder if that arm is as stiff as a stock arm?"


If it's like the Pioneer set up there's nothing taken out of the arm, its just glued to the arm like stages does also, so no impact on strength. It can have some clearance issues with some frames though - my pioneer won't fit on my Crockett due to the pod / frame clearance on the NDS.

Interestingly, looking at the online manual it doesn't talk about orientation with the magnets on the frame which are part of the Pioneer system. Will be interesting to hear if the Pioneer computer works with it to pick up the data they are sending to phones instead of the bike computer.


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

"Hey Trek and Specialized, see this?!??!" 

I'm hoping that once all the "big boys" start getting into the power meter game, volume and competition will finally make the meters affordable to the masses.


----------

